# Jean Greenhowe Christmas Crib/Nativity



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

I would like to start knitting this after the holidays and was wondering if anyone else would like to join me?

Robin in MA


----------



## gailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

count me in


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Where do you get the pattern to knit the nativity set? Thanks. Johanne


----------



## muggse (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been working on mine and have Joseph, Mary, Baby Jesus, donkey, angel and am working on the 3rd shepherd. Don't know if I'll finish the 3 kings and sheep and ox this year. It's from a new book by Fiona Goble called Knitivity. I bought it on Amazon. She also came out with patterns to do the entire royal family. That's a wip. It's very labor intensive. I try to do double knitting, maybe for the kings will try to do triple (3 fronts at a time, backs , etc.). I find if I put them on separate needles but work at the same time It goes faster. I also used small dpn with rubber stoppers on the ends instead of the longer ones. Its much easier on the hands as you're knitting with SIZE 1 and 2.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

count me in - but I wouldn't be able to start until middle of January as too much is going on until then but look forward to everyone's progress - Merry Christmas and safe holidays to all


----------



## muggse (Nov 19, 2011)

I notice there a few other possible patterns available if you google knit nativity.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

That sounds fun!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you all. I won't be able to start this until mid Jan. too and I will PM you all to let you know it is happening. I prefer the Jean Greenhowe Nativity. If anyone needs it, just let me know. Merry Christmas to you all!

Robin in MA


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Robin...I will join you! I just recently ordered the Jean Greenhowe book. I'll be ready when you are!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I very much like the text from Isaiah 11:6, which says that in the Peaceable Kingdom, wolves and lions shall "live with" calves and lambs. I want to knit a lion in a reclining position, and a lamb, to scale, to go with it. I tried to find patterns on the Internet and found a lion, but no associated lamb. Surely someone in KP Land has suggestions for this rather unusual Christmas decoration!


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Jean Greenhowe gets my vote also - I have the pattern hear from you after the silly weeks are over. andrea


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I also have the book, but I haven't ever knit small figures, not even dolls or small toys. Count me in.


----------



## gailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

I would need the pattern. I have a pattern for a donkey & a camel if you would like. I'm going to see if there is one for the drummer boy.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Count me in on this project. I want to make a set, but hope that making it with someone else will keep me motivated, and a very nice place to have help. Norma


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi All,

I need everyone who is interested in joining the Jean Greenhowe Nativity knitting circle to please send me your email addresses so I won't have to send a bunch of Private Messages. If you've already sent it to me I should have it and I will send a test email to be sure I have everyone later today. If you don't hear from me, please send me your email address. Thanks & look forward to mid-Jan when we can start this up. Robin in MA


----------



## muggse (Nov 19, 2011)

I do not have the pattern for the Jean Greenhowe Nativity. I did not see it available on Amazon.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

can you please explain how this works to me or am i just thick.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

muggse said:


> I do not have the pattern for the Jean Greenhowe Nativity. I did not see it available on Amazon.


I ordered mine from www.anniesattic.com


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm interested in joining the nativity knitting. I bought the book earlier today and I'll PM my email address to you.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm interested in joining the nativity knitting. I bought the book earlier today and I'll PM my email address to you.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

yo k2tog in CA said:


> I'm interested in joining the nativity knitting. I bought the book earlier today and I'll PM my email address to you.


Can you share where you bought the book?


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Not sure if I'll have the time but I'd sure like to get in on this one, too!
Tat in Oregon


----------



## muggse (Nov 19, 2011)

I did some checking.....Amazon had one of the patterns available for $20 and Annie's Attic had 38 @ $8.99. It's really called a Christmas Special and has patterns for lots of seasonal projects including the nativity. I'm using Fiona Gobel's new book for a nativity knitting project....it came out this fall. She also has a book with similar figures for the royal family wedding. I've got Mary, Joseph, donkey, angel, baby Jesus, and three shepherds completed. I don't think I'll get any of the wise men, sheep or ox done. With this pattern all the "dolls" are the same and the clothes are similar. For the last shepherd I changed the clothes ( I crocheted some of the small clothes) to vary it some and I like how it turned out. I've made more than 3 dozen dolls and stuffed animals so I hope my experience will be helpful to some of the inexperienced knitters. Have a great week gifting and eating...ALLELUIA!! I'll be setting up my Nativity scene this week and will send a picture of it.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll be watching for it! I'm sure it's just beautiful!
I think it would be so sweet to make these for each home where we have great grandchildren.

Have a blessed Christmas!
Tat


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought in on Ebay from a woman in UK. It's the one called Christmas Special.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Count me in too! I purchased the book and started drooling! They have such personality and I'm sure they will be easy to knit. Let me know when you plan on starting!


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

You can go directly to Jean Greenhowe's website---google it, or google "Jean Greenhowe"


----------



## muggse (Nov 19, 2011)

I ordered the book today. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

there is another group that had started on this last year if you want to see where they ran into problems and fixes.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-3686-1.html

I will also pass on that the camel pattern used was from Alan Darts Ark set.

There is a modified pattern of the donkey that is done on double pointed needles 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/natas-knitivity-donkey

there is also a really cute cow that might be able to be modified to fit as well that is done on dpns. 
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=199
and a horse 
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=192

Also, I have seen several try to come up with an idea for the stable itself. Some have husbands that are great with wood working.......but, I think you could make it out of a 3 ring binder and have a great stable. 
Just make a cover for the 3 ring binder and stand it up with the ring sticking out the back. The top ring than become a stand for an angel or star. 
I would consider making a roof as well, by just covering a piece of cardboard and then make fringe like straw hanging. I think it would work really well and be very cute, and then would fold up after use.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

The above photo is not my completed nativity, it was just an example of a stable that someone else had made.

You can see photos of my Nativity at this link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7625-1.html


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful work! I am looking forward to making this set! Thank you for sharing your pictures!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad to be a part of this KAL. have already made the Alan Dart nativity but that was for some one else. Be great to make one for me. xxxx


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Would everyone who has jointed this knit along please email me your KP user ID. I'd like to put together a list of full names, email addresses & KP user ID. Thank you

Robin in MA

My Email is : [email protected]


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't post your email here, but, send it to Robin at her email address or send her a PM.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Could everyone who is in the group post pictures here when you finish a character. It has been suggested to me that we should knit them in the order they appear in the book. Looking forward to being able to share our experiences.

Robin in MA


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Are we starting on a certain day??


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, we agreed to start on Jan. 15. It was recommended that we start with one of the shepherds or Joseph as they are all basically the same pattern.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Robin, will get organised for then xx


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

butterweed said:


> I would like to start knitting this after the holidays and was wondering if anyone else would like to join me?
> 
> Robin in MA


At the present moment i have started and nearly finished my first of 2 nativity sets that i need for next christmas. These are for 2 of my grandchildren when they move up in Sept for their new teacher. I have already given them 2 for last christmas. My son told the teacher that i would knit a new one every time they moved up. My youngest one will be 6 on 19th and the other was 8 on the 2nd. As long as they dont get the same teacher i will be knitting these for quite a while. I have also knitted them for the school i work at (there are 8 classes) so could knit these with my eyes shut.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

brenda1946

I think you could be the expert on these then lol xx
All questions to you?????


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Shepherds, Kings and Joseph are all basically the same pattern, with variations in the clothing and hair, headgear, and beards. 
Mary is knit differently as she is in a seated position. 
I would suggest that you knit them as they are presented in the booklet, start with the Green King. This way too, your main basic pattern is on the same page as your color variation/instructions. 
I made one of these last April and need to make 2 more for daughters and one for myself.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Where do you get the pattern to knit the nativity set? Thanks. Johanne


The pattern came from one of Jean Greenhowes books. The book is called Christmas Special with a picture of Mr and Mrs Father Christmas on the front. There are lots of other christmas items inside as well. If it is only the nativity pages you want, i could send you a copy in a private message, She also did a donkey in the next christmas book. My nativity pages have been well used but are in reasonable condition.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

Today is the "official" start date for the nativity knit group, but it sounds like many started early. I did. I started New Year's Day. I have made Mary, baby Jesus, the manger and the donkey. I plan on making Joseph next, but since I have a year, I'm taking a break and making a simple lace scarf. Knitting the nativity figures is no problem, but mattress stitching the seams is tiring on my eyes. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

yo k2tog in CA said:


> Today is the "official" start date for the nativity knit group, but it sounds like many started early. I did. I started New Year's Day. I have made Mary, baby Jesus, the manger and the donkey. I plan on making Joseph next, but since I have a year, I'm taking a break and making a simple lace scarf. Knitting the nativity figures is no problem, but mattress stitching the seams is tiring on my eyes. How is everyone else doing?


I have already started my nativity knits, i have at least 3 to do for next christmas. I have 3 wise men done and the body of Joseph, stopped as i now have some baby things to knit for friend who are having babies and the back, front and most of the head of a frog.Wish you luck with yours


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Congratulations to those of you who have started your Nativity. I have to knit some baby booties for a friend who just had a baby & plan to start once those are done. Happy Knitting! Robin in M


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I cast on 2. I decided if I want to make 2 sets I should do them together.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Susabella said:


> I cast on 2. I decided if I want to make 2 sets I should do them together.


I see that you have the same idea as me, if i am doing more than one set i cast on for 2 in the same colour with different balls of wool.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Clever idea. Is this the first time you've made this set?


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I guess I am a wimp, as I cannot keep the yarn balls in check if I do too many at one time.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

There are only 2. I put them in containers and I untwist as necessary. 
I just downloaded Alan Dart's Noah's Ark. There is a pic on this site (I searched Nativity) of a camel and I asked the person where she got the pattern. She said Alan Dart's Noah's Ark and I found if you go directly to the site the patterns are really reasonable and you pay with PayPal. It cost about 6.50 and they sent the 40 page download. She said she used one needle size larger and you can see how good it looks if you Search. 
I would love to get a pattern for an ox. I looked at the pattern that you can find on the internet for the cow, but it really doesn't give any size.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Pattern for Cow:

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=199

Robin in MA


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I think maybe it could be made using smaller needles. I think after all the other figures are done, you would be better able to judge, eg; no. of stitches, no. of rows, needle size, etc.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks butterweed for the cow pattern. Was able to download it and it will be a welcome addition to the Nativity set.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Horse for Nativity

http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=192

Robin in MA


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Pattern for Nativity Camel:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/talant-the-camel

Butterweed
Oxford, MA

Of anyone needs Alan Dart Noah's Ark. PM me


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

although I have never seen him worked up and do not know what his size will end up and like the cow previously posted - you do need to know how to make up on double pointed needles all or part of the pattern. 
He is way cute !


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

knitter360 said:


> Clever idea. Is this the first time you've made this set?


No this is not the first time. I have made at least 20 over the years.I one for my local school where i work and all the other teachers wanted one, so i made one for each class (8 classes). Then as the teachers left they wanted to take them with them so i had to knit for the new one. So far i have sent 4 to Scotland, 2 Northen Ireland, down to London and some to other schools and churches that friends go to. Every year i have to knit at least 3 new ones, this is for my grandchildren in Southern Ireland as they move up a year each September they leave the old one with the teacher and need a new one for their new teacher.I also have a friend that wants me to do the same for her grandchild, so i am always knitting them throughout the year.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Crochet Donkey for Nativity

http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?t=28932

Robin in MA


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Susabella said:


> There are only 2. I put them in containers and I untwist as necessary.
> I just downloaded Alan Dart's Noah's Ark. There is a pic on this site (I searched Nativity) of a camel and I asked the person where she got the pattern. She said Alan Dart's Noah's Ark and I found if you go directly to the site the patterns are really reasonable and you pay with PayPal. It cost about 6.50 and they sent the 40 page download. She said she used one needle size larger and you can see how good it looks if you Search.
> I would love to get a pattern for an ox. I looked at the pattern that you can find on the internet for the cow, but it really doesn't give any size.


I just wanted to wish you 'Good Luck' knitting the Noah' Ark it a long job as there are 2 of everything to knit, i know because i have knitted a couple of years ago from an Alan Dart Book that i bought and was asked by the Infant Depty Head at the school i work at. In this book there are mermaids, Angels and a pirate plus a few other items. Let me know how you get on?


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I was only planning to make the camel. I have been corresponding with someone who made this last year and she sent me a few Links
http://justjen-knitsandstitches.blogspot.com/2011/09/fester-whole-goat.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/natas-knitivity-donkey
The donkey is the version someone made on Ravelry. The goat is another that it is difficult to tell what the size is.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/natas-knitivity-donkey

This donkey pattern is modified to dpn's - from the Jean Greenhowe doneky pattern done on 2 needles.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, thank you so much for the Goat Pattern. I love that little guy - it says he is 12.5 cm which is just shy of 5 inches.

Robin in MA


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Oh, thank you so much for the Goat Pattern. I love that little guy - it says he is 12.5 cm which is just shy of 5 inches.
> 
> Robin in MA


Yes, I thought he was a pretty cute addition.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Susabella for proving the links to the goat and donkey patterns. Can't wait to make them.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

It works! Thank a bunch!

Robin in MA


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for all the imput on this set. I happen to have 3 sets of #2 needles, so my set is in varying degrees of completion. I guess I am a little afraid to sew them up, in case I make a mistake. Guess I'll just have to bite the bullet. I am enjoying it so far, sore hands and all.

Norma


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

The sewing up on them, Norma was not a worry when I did them. It was just fiddly little work, but what joy to see them actually turn out.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> The sewing up on them, Norma was not a worry when I did them. It was just fiddly little work, but what joy to see them actually turn out.


It is the bottom of Mary that I find confusing. How many do you have finished? Norma


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Melody, I did do the Mary last year, and she was oddly made, but, just follow the instructions she does work out---she is sitting and has a lap.
I made all of the figures and one sheep that looked more like a pig. I made a lying camel out of the Alan Dart Ark camel pattern. 
Am trying to make a cow right now on dpn's - my very first attempt at dpn's.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, Pam, that little guy is too cute! He does look like a little piggy. Robin


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> Melody, I did do the Mary last year, and she was oddly made, but, just follow the instructions she does work out---she is sitting and has a lap.
> I made all of the figures and one sheep that looked more like a pig. I made a lying camel out of the Alan Dart Ark camel pattern.
> Am trying to make a cow right now on dpn's - my very first attempt at dpn's.


Thank you so much, you did a beautiful job. I also have the spirit of adventure and am going to try some of the things I learned on Knitting Paradise, I am so happy that I found it. I like your hair on Mary, and I am going to try to create long hair. So much to learn and try.

Norma


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Oh, thank you so much for the Goat Pattern. I love that little guy - it says he is 12.5 cm which is just shy of 5 inches.
> 
> Robin in MA


I also love the goat, I may put that in my set as well. Thank you for the link.

Norma


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

For Mary's hair, I just made it the same as the hair for Joseph. 
I also put hair on purple/orange king - I referred to him as Michelin Man since his hat was so big and the other king in gold and maroon, I thought he looked like Burger King. 
I just liked them better with hair. Although I did not put faces on them. I did not wish to fiddle with it, plus my daughters like the Willow Tree figures that do not have faces.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Oh, Pam, that little guy is too cute! He does look like a little piggy. Robin


Yeah, he does look like a pig! But, I think he would have been more sheep like, if I had set his head up higher on the shoulders so it looked like there was more neck. Try, try and try again.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

Cute little piggy  I made Mary some hair, too. She was too bald. I want to add more hay to the manger, too but I haven't done it yet. I really like yours Pam.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne. I just added the hay to the manger by putting fringe around the edge of the manger. Lay the little mattress inside and its perfect, especially since the baby has a little blanket that covers up the end of the manger.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Well I persevered tonight and managed to get dpns actually working for the very first time and no laddering ==( I know its the needles fault and not mine - right)
Anyways, I started with the cow body and size 3 dpns instead of the 5 that the pattern specifies.
I have only made it 1/2 way with the body ( 24 rounds) and I can tell for sure that this would be just too big to fit with the Nativity by Greenhowe, which is what I really wanted it for.
Right now having knit just half the rounds the body is about 2"round and 3"long. I am sure for a playtoy or display its great but, too big for the nativity. Going to have to find something else to work. Drat !
It is the most adorable cow, no question, plus I am glad to have finally gotten the needles to work.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great job! I like the camel resting instead of standing but probably will make two - one standing and one resting!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I would make the suggestion on the camel pattern go up maybe a size on the needle, maybe even 2. The legs are so spindly on the Alan Dart pattern, hard to work with. 
I also thought mine ended up a bit small in comparsion to the figures.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Robin- you are the greatest!!!!

Fran


----------



## Hacecil (Jan 29, 2012)

Help! I am a new knitter. I have been working on a Nativity Set from the Knitivity book by Fiona Goble. I have successfully made several of the pieces, but I can't seem to figure out the ox. Has anyone made it? Any advice? 

When I compare what I get and the picture, they are totally different. Fiona's looks like it is all stocking Stitched knit, but mine is 1/2 knit and 1/2 pearl. Looking for help.....Holly


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

We are making the Jean Greenhowe Nativity, but perhaps someone could help you. Send a PM with the pattern and I will see if I can figure it out for you. If I can't I can forward to other members of this group and see if they can help.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Robin- count me in too. You already have my email address.

Fran


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

go to Frugalknitting hause. Jean Greenhowe's knitting books are much less expensive there. They display all of her books.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

chodge said:


> go to Frugalknitting hause. Jean Greenhowe's knitting books are much less expensive there. They display all of her books.


Have you seen the latest Jean Greenhowe book, it is called Donut Delight. I have a copy but not tried any of them yet but one of the ladies at our group has and they are cute.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Susabella said:


> We are making the Jean Greenhowe Nativity, but perhaps someone could help you. Send a PM with the pattern and I will see if I can figure it out for you. If I can't I can forward to other members of this group and see if they can help.


i Have knitted at least 20 of these sets for both the school i work at and for friend so if i canbe of any help just send me a message.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, I purchased the Donut Delights book by Greenhowe when it first came out. As of yet, it is sitting with the rest of her books. Too many projects going right now that I need to finish up. I really enjoy all of her pattern figures. Easy to follow and well worth the patience.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, I finished my first character, Joseph, and I am very pleased with him. His hair was difficult, don't know what I did wrong but I had to make pleats in it to look right. I used small black beads for his eyes. Will be on to a King next.

Hope you are all making progress. Would love to see some pictures.

Robin in MA


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Post a picture Robin.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Has anyone finished a king. I would like to see the front and back of the king - The first one- the green figure when someone gets it done. I am working on it now,


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Has anyone finished a king. I would like to see the front and back of the king - The first one- the green figure when someone gets it done. I am working on it now,
Sorry I didn't mean to post this twice and don't know how to delete it.

Well, I am really blind- went back to her post and there is the picture. Good job. Good luck with the king


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Almost done with my first 2 shepards. My hands Hurt!!!!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I have started the three kings, Joseph, and Mary. They are not put together yet. I did also do one lamb, he is stuffed, but needs a face. I am not going by the colors they choose because I am trying to use yarn from my stash.

Norma


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Also, my hands hurt as well.

Norma


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

My hands hurt too. This is the first time they have hurt while knitting. I have to wear a band aid on my pointer as I bought some circular needles and they are very sharp. I knit my first one, Joseph, on a size 2 needle but he came out 8" tall. Since I would prefer they be a little smaller I bought a size 1 needle & will be using that for the others. I hope the hand hurting thing stops soon. One down, 6 to go, plus sheep, goat, ox, donkey & camel. Yikes!! Good thing is 11 months away! Robin in MA


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I found that knitting the manger, and the sheep with doubled yarn was hard with a size 2 needle, cannot imagine doing them with a size 1. 
Would love to see pictures of folk's progress.
My pieces ended up between 8 - 10 inches but, I was okay with that.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Susabella said:


> Almost done with my first 2 shepards. My hands Hurt!!!!


Please post your pics, lets keep everyone excited and motivated. 
The more the merrier!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Will try to post something this weekend, even if it is only a sheep....smile


Norma


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

As soon as they are done , I will post.
Robin, I think you will have a really hard time with size 1's. You could probably just shorten the height by knitting fewer rows. It says in the directions that the the standing figures are about 8 inches tall.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, thanks Sue. I'm a new knitter so I don't know how to alter a pattern to make them shorter. I've started using the size 1 needles & I actually like them. If the one I knit with the size one is significantly smaller than the one I knit on the size 2 needles I'll just have to redo my Joseph. No big deal. I realize they said they'd be 8" but it's just a very big character. Don't know where I'll get a manger they'll all fit in. Although this woman managed.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-44027-5.html

Alan Dart's are smaller - 5" but I preferred the Jean Greenhowe pattern. Glad to have you here. Look forward to seeing your pictures. Robin


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you explain how the head cloth for the Shepherd is made? I must be missing something. when I follow those instructions on page 17 of my instructions, the piece comes out real small. Yet the picture shows it hanging down to his shoulders. What am is missing? I need help from you or someone? Please HELP


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Fran if you are working on the Green King, it does end up smaller than the shepherd's. It should just come to his shoulders barely.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Franoakes said:


> Has anyone finished a king. I would like to see the front and back of the king - The first one- the green figure when someone gets it done. I am working on it now,


I have finished the 3 kings but havent got a photo to show you sorry


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Franoakes said:


> Can you explain how the head cloth for the Shepherd is made? I must be missing something. when I follow those instructions on page 17 of my instructions, the piece comes out real small. Yet the picture shows it hanging down to his shoulders. What am is missing? I need help from you or someone? Please HELP


I have had notrouble with the head cloth. Are you remembering to increase at the beg of every row until 28/30 sts before you do the increase in the middle?


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

I am working on the Shepherds head cloth, which is basically the same as the green kings head-dress. I must have done something wrong- wait a minute - I think I got it. I was looking at it wrong. Does the back of it come to a point? I was working on this last night around 10pm and I guess I was tired. I didn't cast off. If I had, I would have seen that it says "cast off for face edge". Let me cast off and I bet it will work. Then I will have to make a double twisted cord and use it to form a circle on the head. YEAH!! Don't know what I was thinking of last night. Blame it on being tired. Thanks. You encouraged me to look at it again and figure it out.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Another question for everyone. What kind of yarn are you all using? It calls for knitting worsted- are you using 3 or 4 ply and what brand? Red Heart, Lion Brand or what? I know you are using your stash but I just got back into knitting and don't have much of a stash. My red heart seems so stiff and thick. Any suggestions?


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Fran, I used red heart for my nativity, and was glad that it was stiff. These are really not huggy lovey toys, like a teddy bear would be. 
So I was happy with the stability of the Red heart. Remember you want them to stand for years and years.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Fran, where are you located??


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks good thought. My red heart yarn made them a little bigger though. But thats okay too.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Jacksonville North Carolina. Where are you located?


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Shoot we are miles and miles away....in No California, or I would offer you yarn for a new stash.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

thnks anyway. I have a sister who lives in Fresno Ca. How close are you to her.... not that I want you to send her yarn  just wondered. That was a nice thought.
I just updated my profile and put where i live on it.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I am about 3- 4 hrs north in Sacramento.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Pam & Fran, between the 2 of you we'll be on page 40 in a couple of days!! Just kidding, I am so glad the two of you hooked up. My best buddies. Robin


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Pam & Fran, between the 2 of you we'll be on page 40 in a couple of days!! Just kidding, I am so glad the two of you hooked up. My best buddies. Robin


Ha - Robin, you are cute!


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

I started Joseph today and I have his body knitted but not sewn yet. I have his robe about half finished. I'm using sport weight yarn on size 3 needles. I'm pleased with Mary and baby Jesus I finished in January. And I like how quickly they knit up.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

yo k2tog in CA said:


> I started Joseph today and I have his body knitted but not sewn yet. I have his robe about half finished. I'm using sport weight yarn on size 3 needles. I'm pleased with Mary and baby Jesus I finished in January. And I like how quickly they knit up.


Please post pics as you go! That helps keep everyone motivated!


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Robin you are the best email friend and have been so much help. I don't like the way my arms look and where I sewed them. Any suggestions? Guess I should buy some pipe cleaners like the other forum suggested. Let me see if I can post a picture of my king. Never did this before but I will try.

It worked . As you can see, I still haven't made the gift or put in his eyes and some parts of him are still pinned.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

sure they knit up quickly but the putting together will take awhile. Good luck.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Fran,

I got the pipe cleaners at AC Moore and they really helped a lot. You can actually pose their hands. I used black beads for their eyes and will send you some with the yarn I'll be sending to you tomorrow. How tall is your king?
Robin


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I like your king. It could be that you need to put little bit of stuffing up his sleeves. I don't have one completely done, but will try to finish Joseph today.

Norma



Franoakes said:


> Robin you are the best email friend and have been so much help. I don't like the way my arms look and where I sewed them. Any suggestions? Guess I should buy some pipe cleaners like the other forum suggested. Let me see if I can post a picture of my king. Never did this before but I will try.
> 
> It worked . As you can see, I still haven't made the gift or put in his eyes and some parts of him are still pinned.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

I just found a wheel of green wire, not sure if it's florist wire or what it is, but it is a lot thicker than pipe cleaners so that Is what I'm going to use.

Also, another person in the group told me about these birch tread wheels she's using inside the characters. If you use these you don't need to put the cardboard in the bottom as there is a nice 2" wooden spool at the bottom. I got 8 for $1.79 but the shipping is high @ $5.99. If you have a Holly Lobby near you you can get them there.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/cart.aspx


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Fran, your king looks great !!! Bravo, bravo.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

> butterweed
> 
> Also, another person in the group told me about these birch tread wheels she's using inside the characters. If you use these you don't need to put the cardboard in the bottom as there is a nice 2" wooden spool at the bottom. I got 8 for $1.79 but the shipping is high @ $5.99. If you have a Holly Lobby near you you can get them there.
> http://shop.hobbylobby.com/store/cart.aspx
> ...


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

That's what I thought, Pam. $7.00 to protect your investment is pretty cheap. I hope to make several of these for my daughters and I will use these wooden birch tread wheels in all of them. Wasn't thinking, I should have ordered 3 sets, oh well.

Robin


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep, great idea on the wheels. 
Thats what keeps everybody thinking if they share their ideas as they are going along. I can see where the floral tape/wire you mentioned instead of pipe cleaners would work as well. I just had colored pipe cleaners in my crafts pile that would work. I folded them in half and then twisted the end, pushed them into the hands and then whipstitched them into the top of the sleeve, which then made them poseable. 
Great solutions when all these creative minds come together!


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Fran,He looks great!!! The king that is. I posted this after several other posts, so it looks out of place.
I got some 2 1/4 inch circles of wood from Michaels. They didn't know if they were going to continue to carry them, but they seem to work well.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, here is my Joseph and my first lamb. Included in the picture is the Thread Wheel with a 3/4" dowel glued in it. Like I told Robin, the Wheels can be bought at Hobby Lobby, price 2.99 but with the 40% off it is a great deal, got the dowels to fit from Home Depot. 1 long length is enough for all the figures. I also bought from Home Depot #14 solid core wire for the arms, I wanted to make sure they would still bend and stay that way. Anyway, this is my first and I am learning alot as I go along.

Norma


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Love them, Melody! They look awesome. 
Guess you used a boucle or chunky yarn for the hair. Your sheep looks a little fuzzy too.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Your Joseph looks great!
I am making mine for a 4 year old and a 5 year old and I know they will "play" with them, so I am trying to use as few "additions" as possible.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I can understand that, what are you going to use for the bottom? I am 77 years young and I plan on useing mine for Christmas. I also want to make my own cave....

Norma


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

They really need to have a sturdy bottom if you want them to stand up. Something that keeps the bottom flat. 
Thats why I resorted to plastic jar lids, they were the right size and they were free. My way of recycling!


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I found some 2 1/4 inch wood circles that are 1/4 inch thick and they seem to work well. I got them at Michaels, but I am going to check out Hobby Lobby as well. I couldn't get enough of the ones I have at Michaels. I am traveling up to MA in a couple of weeks so I may check up there as well.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not having any problem sewing them up so far. I made 3 in January and will try to make Joseph and at least 2 of the shepherds in February. I took a break and knitted a few lace scarves but I might also be doing the Bernat afghan KAL, depending on if it ends up being a bunch of hodge podge squares. I don't like that kind of pattern. I will search this forum for instructions on posting a picture to share my nativity progress. I don't know how.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Yvonne, posting a photo is just like sending a photo with an email if you have done that before. 
Make sure you know where the photo is on your computer. I generally save mine to the desktop just to make it easy when uploading. 
When you add a comment like you just did, you will see down at the bottom of your comment, add attachment. 
Click on that and then you will get a browse window, click on browse and then open your photo - then be sure to click add attachment. 
Once you have it up, then you can put a little description on it by clicking on edit description.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

hmm, just happened to run across these patterns for sale. One is a cow, and there is a sheep and a pig as well.

I particularly like the fox, as I think I could change it enough with long eyelash yarn and turn it into a Sheltie, like my avatar.

http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/store/122930

The cow sure looks like it would work for the Nativity! 
Once knitted up Clover measures: 5.5 inches from hoof to horn tip and 7.5 inches from snout to tail.
Clover's pattern is knitted flat and in one piece with size 4mm needles. The pattern has increasing, decreasing and I-cords. The eyes and snout are needle felted on with a felting needle.
The black spots are knitted separately and sewn on once it is stuffed. 
However, I think it would probably look better if you just did duplicate stitching for the color. But, it sure is cute!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Guys for the infor on the wheels. Going to Saginaw this week and then I'll pick up my wheels at Hobby Lobby or Michaels they are only a mile apart. I might as well pick up for 2 sets. Maybe try to sell one at the church christmas bazaar.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I am just joining you for the first time and I am getting everything I need ready to start. I bought the Jean Greenhowe Christmas Special and the needles she recommends are English needles sizes 11 and 6. or USA sizes 2 & 7. I have both English and USA sizes. The size 11 is more like USA 3 I checked it on my Susan Bates "Knit Check" The English 6 is a USA 5.

With English needles the higher the size the smaller the needle USA needle sizes in the oppisite direction the larger the number the larger the needle.

I am from the UK so a lot of my older needles were bought over there. Of course I have lots of needles made in the USA. I hope I haven't confused you too much.

I am trying to decide on yarn and on Fri I went looking for a very pale pink and didn't find any I liked. I think people have been buying the pink for Valentine projects. Is that what you all use for flesh tones? I think that is what is suggested in the pattern book. I do have a fairly large stash of yarn that I would like to use up.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, Norma, your Joseph is OUTSTANDING! He came out just great. I wish my hair had come out like that. I'll have to redo it. Thanks too for posting the wheel & pole. I found some wire and am going to replace my pipe cleaners with that as I know it will work much better. I will post a better picture of my Joseph when my camera is up and charged. Your pic is wonderful - so big it really shows your wonderful work. God Bless.

Robin


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

brenda1946 said:


> chodge said:
> 
> 
> > go to Frugalknitting hause. Jean Greenhowe's knitting books are much less expensive there. They display all of her books.
> ...


I just checked both Frugal Knitting and Annies Attic and the books at Annies Attic are about $2 cheaper than Frugal knitting. Though Frugal has a better selection of pattern books. I ordered my Christmas Special from Annie's Attic and it arrived about a week ago.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Guess i had better get some wood wheels too. My king is kind of floppy . I still can put a wheel in the bottom. Our Michaels didn't have any that I saw but I will keep looking. thanks. Robin told me thats what she used.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Wish we had a Hobby Lobby but all I have is a small Michaels.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Love your Joseph and the lamb. Will try Joseph next. couldn't do much today.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Norma, what yarn did you use for your sheep, they look real.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I went to Michaels and they did not have the wheels and in fact, I could not find wood circles that I liked at all that were even close to the size. 
None of them were big enough. My peanut jar lid is 2 1/2" and my Mayo lid is 2 3/4". I used the peanut jar lid for the majority of the characters, but, it was a too little loose for Mary, so I went to the mayo lid for her. 
However, darned if they did not have Lion Brand Homespun on yarn 3 for $10, normally $6+. So ended up bringing home more yarn. I am in trouble.
hmmm, I wonder if you can buy wood circles in home depot or lowes.....that would help me stay out of trouble with yarn.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I just checked, I used Bernat Soft Boucle, a little hard to work with, but I like the look of the sheep looking more like sheep. On my next one I am going to try to add a row of black at the bottom of the legs so that they look like feet. What do you think??? I'm open to all ideas.

Norma



barb1957 said:


> Norma, what yarn did you use for your sheep, they look real.


----------



## cathyharrison (Sep 11, 2011)

Count me in. Is it too late to join in. 
email [email protected]
I will get the patterns


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes I used the boucle, because I had some in my stash. I have a large stash, so I am very lucky.



ritchsgirl said:


> Love them, Melody! They look awesome.
> Guess you used a boucle or chunky yarn for the hair. Your sheep looks a little fuzzy too.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks and I think a row or 2 would look great for feet. and I going to check stash for that yarn. I'm sure mom must of had some, if not I'll buy a skein. I think I'm making 2 sets , one for the Sunday school ar the church and one for myself.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

That will be great for Sunday School. Don't know if I could do 2 sets, my hands get kinda sore.

Norma



barb1957 said:


> Thanks and I think a row or 2 would look great for feet. and I going to check stash for that yarn. I'm sure mom must of had some, if not I'll buy a skein. I think I'm making 2 sets , one for the Sunday school ar the church and one for myself.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Melody, its the perfect touch for the hair.....is that what you used on the sheep too?


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes it is, I like the look of it. I'm going to try something different with each one. It should be intresting. So happy that everyone likes it so much.

Norma

BTW I really like the set you did as well.



ritchsgirl said:


> Melody, its the perfect touch for the hair.....is that what you used on the sheep too?


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> I am just joining you for the first time and I am getting everything I need ready to start. I bought the Jean Greenhowe Christmas Special and the needles she recommends are English needles sizes 11 and 6. or USA sizes 2 & 7. I have both English and USA sizes. The size 11 is more like USA 3 I checked it on my Susan Bates "Knit Check" The English 6 is a USA 5.
> 
> With English needles the higher the size the smaller the needle USA needle sizes in the oppisite direction the larger the number the larger the needle.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site. I and most of my ladies in the knitting group find theat peach wool looks better for the face and hands in themativity. I have knitted at least 20/30 for my local school and when the teachers moves on she takes it with her so i have to start again. I find that UK 3mm (11) needles work for me. Hope this might help if not let me know but as there are quite a lot of us knitting these you are certain to get help from them.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

I bought some pipe cleaners at Michaels but they are not thick enough, I guess, because the arms just don't bend the way I want them too. Guess Robin is right about using wire instead.  I made a shepherd and I still am not happy with the way I am sewing my arms. I used regular thread instead of yarn thinking that might be better . I just don;t know. At 11pm I get discouraged and think I should try an easier pattern as these take quite a bit of time, then I wake up and read this forum and get motivated again. It will take me forever to make the complete set. Guess maybe I should take a break and work on my afghan and come back to these in a week or so.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> I just checked, I used Bernat Soft Boucle, a little hard to work with, but I like the look of the sheep looking more like sheep. On my next one I am going to try to add a row of black at the bottom of the legs so that they look like feet. What do you think??? I'm open to all ideas.
> 
> Norma
> 
> ...


I think you could well add a bit of color to the feet for the sheep. You could also do the face in the same color and add colored ears. The variations are endless.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Franoakes said:


> I bought some pipe cleaners at Michaels but they are not thick enough, I guess, because the arms just don't bend the way I want them too. Guess Robin is right about using wire instead.  I made a shepherd and I still am not happy with the way I am sewing my arms. I used regular thread instead of yarn thinking that might be better . I just don;t know. At 11pm I get discouraged and think I should try an easier pattern as these take quite a bit of time, then I wake up and read this forum and get motivated again. It will take me forever to make the complete set. Guess maybe I should take a break and work on my afghan and come back to these in a week or so.


 Fran, hang in there...........its worth it in the long run. I used to feel that way about the sewing too. I had plastic yarn needles and it just wasn't working out for me, and I am not the greatest seamstress in the first place. Then I saw in a video on youtube, someone had a metal bend end needle!! I ran out and bought some! I had never seen them before. I do not know how many plastic ones I have broken through the years. Heavenly for working on the sewing that I am still not very good at. 
I also figured out that I was better off doing the knitting at night. Sometimes it was all hands and sometimes beards to keep going. 
I just could not concentrate on putting them together at night. I had to do that during the daytime. As I said I am no seamstress and I really needed to concentrate. 
You can do it,


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes Fran, hang in there. Sometimes I have to walk away from it for a few days and do something else. When you come back to it then you will feel better about it. Because my mind is always working overtime, sometimes I see myself at night working on my set and trying different ways of doing the Nativity. It's because I don't like repletion. Knowing that about myself allows me to not work on the set until I am ready. I do want what I am making to be enjoyable, I am also trying to live with my mistakes, not an easy thing for me. I will know it's my set. . . smile.

It there is anything I can do to help, let me know.

Norma



ritchsgirl said:


> Franoakes said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some pipe cleaners at Michaels but they are not thick enough, I guess, because the arms just don't bend the way I want them too. Guess Robin is right about using wire instead.  I made a shepherd and I still am not happy with the way I am sewing my arms. I used regular thread instead of yarn thinking that might be better . I just don;t know. At 11pm I get discouraged and think I should try an easier pattern as these take quite a bit of time, then I wake up and read this forum and get motivated again. It will take me forever to make the complete set. Guess maybe I should take a break and work on my afghan and come back to these in a week or so.
> ...


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Franoakes said:


> Robin you are the best email friend and have been so much help. I don't like the way my arms look and where I sewed them. Any suggestions? Guess I should buy some pipe cleaners like the other forum suggested. Let me see if I can post a picture of my king. Never did this before but I will try.
> 
> It worked . As you can see, I still haven't made the gift or put in his eyes and some parts of him are still pinned.


He looks fantastic! I started knitting my first basic figure last night...and of course working overtime, I hope to pick it up again tomorrow.....The pics really are so lovely....it keeps me going....


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

My first one - ok so I did the Jean Greenhowe's donkey first - but he did arrive at the manger first didn't he? 
I had trouble with the mane and then decided to just use the feather yarn I had instead of trying again with cutting the silly loops.
My dark grey was just not dark enough so I used brown which turned out fine considering I used brown for his mane.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, your little Donkey is wonderful! I hope mine comes out that good.

Robin in MA


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

That donkey is so cute. Hope I have the patients to sew it together so it looks that nice. What did you use in the leg so he stands so nice. I was thinking of plastic straws, not sure.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Brenda, thank you for the welcome. I am using UK no 11 needles. I have a lot of different sizes which I bought years ago when I lived in N.Ireland and England. I also have a lot of USA needles and I never part with my needles if I can help it.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, the pattern called for plastic straws. I had 3 different sizes so I put them inside each other instead of cutting them in half and putting either side of the uncut piece. They are very strong now.



barb1957 said:


> That donkey is so cute. Hope I have the patients to sew it together so it looks that nice. What did you use in the leg so he stands so nice. I was thinking of plastic straws, not sure.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Sue, that was a very smart idea to use straws inside each other for strength on the legs! 
VERY SMART! 

That's why I like to see everyone keep the chatter up on how they are doing with their sets. Great minds coming together with solutions. 
Sue, the donkey is very, very cute !


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> My first one - ok so I did the Jean Greenhowe's donkey first - but he did arrive at the manger first didn't he?
> I had trouble with the mane and then decided to just use the feather yarn I had instead of trying again with cutting the silly loops.
> My dark grey was just not dark enough so I used brown which turned out fine considering I used brown for his mane.


Well maybe he did and maybe he didn't.... 
If Mary was astride him, then he won by a nose............however, if Joseph was leading him, I think Joseph won! (pssst - I also think its likely that the cows were there first or the sheep)
hes very cute


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Darn! so, should I do cows, sheep or crib next? Mmm stay tuned - currently knitting the charity kitty - then onto another nativity item.



ritchsgirl said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > My first one - ok so I did the Jean Greenhowe's donkey first - but he did arrive at the manger first didn't he?
> ...


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear Robin
Thankyou for your emails. Of course I now know who you are. I know you as butterweed and have contacted you before. I always like the patterns you submit for KP members to look at. Also your hand work is very good. I have all the Jean Greenhowe books and have knitted some of the xmas crib. the easter chick in her bonnet, the brownie and soldier doll.The patterns are excellent and easy to follow. Here in Sydney Australia the weather being so warm means we don't require many woollen jumpers. So I knit baby garments for friends and crochet small rugs for the premmie babies and smock little dresses. I also enjoy making felt and knitted mice.I also do wool embroidery on baby blankets decorating them with bears. . I do enjoy the knitting paradise forum and am so impressed with all the members work and stories. Their knitting skills always inspires me to make the garment, so I am forever printing off copies.
My username is gertyau.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

My work in progress, I have not seen any pictures of what everyone else is doing in awhile. Are we still a group?

Norma


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for posting your pictures, Norma. At last count there are 25 people in the group.

Robin in MA


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking good Norma! I'm in the group but I haven't posted any pictures yet. I'll see if I can get my daughter to help me one of these evenings.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Love your donkey. 

Fran


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

Just got my pattern books. Have to do a topsy-turvy doll for my granddaughter, then on to the nativity. Good thing I have until Christmas...


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking good Norma ! Nice to see pictures posted.


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear Robin
Regarding Jean Greenhowe Christmas crib. I may have missed something but why are some kp members knitting the christmas crib? Has each member got to knit the full nativity set and then what happens?I haven't received any information. Pat
[email protected]


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi,
This is a volunteer group that Robin got together. We had all aspired to knit the nativity, but hadn't done it on our own, so we all joined to make it this year. If it's something you want to do I think it's OK to join us. No requirements, just all aiming for the same end, a Knitted Nativity!


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great work Norma. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I guess, I am just surprised there is so little chatter and interaction amongst the group of so many folks. I had hoped to see more photos of those knitting and sharing of ideas. 
How many are actually knitting on this project?? Please let us hear from you - let us know how you are doing, if you are having any problems, or successes, share those as well. The whole purpose of a knit along, is to share a long as we go. 
Anyone out there??


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm here Ritchgirl.....I too miss the chatter. Maybe all those folks backed out and poor Robin is by herself. Great job so far Robin. Leep up the good work. Pam and I along with another knitting pal, Kathy kept talking all the time during the day with successes, problems and laughs. It kept us going. WE DID IT TOGETHER!!! Press Forward ladies.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been working on the shepherds. I am hoping to complete 2 sets so I am doing each figure, 2 at a time. I have had to put it aside for a time while I complete a promised sweater (9 year olds are like that, no patience). Almost done!
I hope to finish and post the first 2 finished figures very soon and then on to shepherd # 2.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

GOOD FOR YOU, SUE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi all. Just to let you know that I am currently touring Victoria. I completed the crib and the baby but they are at home so cannot put them up until I get home again in a week or two.
All I brought with me is my daughter's blanket (afghan) so that I didn't have to bring heaps of stuff with me. Except for what I collect at the op/thrift shops.
Catch up with you later.
Sue


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

We need some chatter here. I enjoy knitting these figures but I really don't like putting them together. lol I am working on Mary. First of all she looks pregnant but I was told that is because she is sitting down. After I put her together which is a pain in neck as you make her skirt, then her bodice and head, I realized that I didn't stuff her head and bodice enough. I saw that while I was making her head dress. Now I have to rip out the sewing and stuff it some more. I love the knitting but just hate the putting together and then having to redo. Just guess I am an impatient person. Can't get the sewing the arms just right either. I am basically a new knitter as I haven't knit in years. Guess maybe this was a mistake to start this. I just don't know. I am not going to give up though.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm glad you're not giving up Franoakes. We have 10 more months to finish it.  I started around New Years. I have Mary, baby Jesus, Joseph, the sheep, and the donkey done. I figured that at least I had the main pieces first. I have the green wise man about 1/2 finished. The only piece that I don't like is the blanket for baby Jesus. Mine is shaped like a diaper and I don't like the way it fits the manger. I might knit a little rectangle blanket. I have short attention span for any one project, so I also have a plaid afghan, a lace scarf and a Sashay scarf on needles. :thumbup:


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you post a picture of your Mary? I followed the directions perfectly but not really satisfied.
What kind of yarn did you use for the sheep? How did Baby Jesus turn out? 
Thanks for replying. i have an afghan started for one of my granddaughters . When I finish Mary, I should probably work on that for awhile. I also have a shawl that I started and that pattern taks concentration so have been working on it when I can really concentrate. Good luck with your projects.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I just finished one of my shepherds and he came out great. He is just beautiful! I will be posting his picture later today (I hope - I have to charge the batteries in my camera - will also post my Joseph.) Working on my sheep now & I'm using the Alan Dart Nativity Sheep because I like them better than Jean Buttercup yarn that looks like sheep's fleece. I went to the woods to try to find some sticks I could use for his staff but then I went to look at all of my other Nativity patterns and one of them has this wonderful staff that you make by just knitting a strip and then wrapping it around a straw that has a pipe cleaner in it. You can get the pattern free here:

http://www.ashidome.com/blogger/files/FREE_nativity_scene.pdf

It was originally called Away in a Manger.

For this Shepherds staffs. Using rust, cast on 40 sts. 
Work 4 rows. Cast off.

Wrap on a straw that bends, put a pipe cleaner in it and voila! There you go.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

I have tlhat pattern and missed that. I think that pattern is easier. Sometimes I think I should do that one instead. Smaller, not as fancy but not so much work I don't think.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is my Shepherd

Robin in MA


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

good job. love it.  Did you use bead for eyes? Tell us how you made the sash around this waist.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

My shepherds belt is just a single crochet. I like that better for the shepherds than the big belt.

Robin in MA


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, I used small black beads for his eyes. Like the ones I mailed to you.

Robin in MA


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't started my nativity yet but I am going to work on it for the craft fair at my church next Oct A couple of ladies are going to work on it with me. I have been knitting Jean Greenhowe's Santa Claus and I want to finish that also Mrs. Claus.

Thank you for all the information that you all share here it will make it easier when I start the nativity which will be very soon.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the shepherd, Robin. Good job. 
Yes, I loved the crochet chain better for the belt as well.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, Pam. I copied you. And I like it much better too. Do you have the Alan Dart Nativity pattern? I'm making those sheep & have a question. I'll email you

Hugs

Robin


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job Robin, He is wonderful.

Norma


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your compliments. Don't know if you noticed it but I put blush on his cheeks and it really made him come to life. I'm going to do that for all of them and I'm sewing on tiny black beads for eyes. 

Robin in MA


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

well I have the pattern but, I have not made them.... send away, will help if I can.


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear Franoaks
Regarding the sewing up of Jean Greenhowe's Mary. Sew the pieces together slowly together using a tapestry needle and pins to match up the sides. When stuffing the head and body use a chop stick to spread out the stuffing. Then keep looking at what you've done to see if it looks firm enough and well filled and a good shape. The base of Mary must be moulded so that she can sit down. It does take a bit of practise but I am sure you can do a good job and it will look lovely. Pat
gertyau


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Love your shepard Robin


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks. I am almost done with Mary. Finished her head dress last night. Have to sew on her arms and make her hands. will post a picture later today. Oops have to make her eyes and mouth. Probably should make baby Jesus and post them both at same time, with her holding her Baby.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

FRAN, don't GIVE UP!!!! Keep on going. It will pay off in the end. The more knitting you do, the more you get used to knitting the figures. Enjoy your day. The end results will be GREAT!!


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my Mary and Baby Jesus. Not the greatest . Mary and Baby do not have eyes. Have to figure out how to make them. Beads are to big for the baby Robin.  But I tried.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Fran, Mary and baby look great! maybe you could just do a small stitch so that baby's eyes look closed like sleeping. 
I would love to see Mary from the side..... without the baby and her shawl pulled to the side, so that we could see how she looks seated. 
When I made mine last year, I forgot to do that. Also, I did stitch my Mary's hands together. They look folded in her lap then, but, it's easy to slip baby Jesus into her arms without him falling.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

I am trying to post the picture but it is not working,


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear Franoakes
Mary and the baby look excellent and are well made. The shape is good. For the baby's eyes, you could use black sewing cotton doubled as wool would be too thick. Either do french knots for the eyes or 2 small lines to indicate sleeping. No mouth is necessary. For Mary use black wool for eyes or stranded cotton and make two french knots bringing wool in from the back. Use red wool not too thick for the lips in a v shape. Dont forget a little blush on Mary's cheeks to give a soft look. The arms are well moulded. The Jean Greenhowe pattern is excellent to work with. Pat 
Gertyau Sydney


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

I wrote a big long message but the first picture did not post and so I also lost the message. Mary doesn't look like she is sitting as far as I am concerned. She actually looks pregnant.  Don't know if I stuffed her wrong or what. She came out kind of tall but that is the way she is staying. If anyone else has a Mary completed, please post it. Robin is suppossed to post a picture of her Shepherd from the back as I would like to see his headress from a back view. I made one for mine and it was too short but she said she kept knitting until it was the length she wanted it. lol Her Shepherd came out real good. I need to make my baby blanket and finish my Shepherd even though I am not crazy about the colors. Kind of Blah. Then start Joseph.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't think about french nots. Great idea. Thanks. That is why I love this forum. When I get kind of discouraged, you ladies give me ideas and keep me going. I want to put this on display at a Ladies Breakfast I am hosting next January so I really have time but just got anxious to get started. Plus I have other knitting/crocheting things I want to display and I want to make some door prizes to give away. You will think I am crazy , But I have been making dish cloths, doilies, trivets whatever I want to call them depending on the yarn I use, to give to each lady who attends I(approx 125). I have approx 90 of them made with the help of my sister in law. Some are gorgeous and too nice to be used as dishcloths.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Again, thanks Pat.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Fran, trying squishing Mary down - by pushing her head down so that her body goes down and perhaps remove just a bit of her stuffing so her lap is not so full. Maybe she will look a bit better.
Plus I did some crochet chains to help pull her tummy in and one around her neck. 
I did not like her without hair....so I just made a longer version of the hair for Joseph. This was before I did her arms.


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear Franoakes


re: 
French knots. Here is a tip, for the baby's eyes, use 2 strands of cotton(otherwise the knots will disappear into the face)wind cotton around the needle twice firmly then put needle down into face next to thread keeping it straight and slowlypull cotton through watching and controlling the shape of the knot. Dont pull too hard.You could practise first as French knots can be tricky. Pat


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear Fran
I forgot to mention. Try to get Mary's head and face to be looking down at the baby. It can be done.Pat


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Did you leave yours without eyes? I just tied a piece of yarn around her waist to see what would happen and it seemed to make her look better so I guess I should try what you said. I really don't feel like ripping her apart again.She is staying the way she is unless I decide to do it when I finish the other figures. Thanks for posting your picture. She is beautiful especially with her hair.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

I pushed her head down and it stayed there. Thanks.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Fran, you did a lovely job for a new "come back" knitter.
Great job. Proud of you. Keep up the good work. You will be very pleased when it is all done. Remember, it is YOUR project and it will be personal to you. Enjoy your day and keep knitting!


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you . It is great to be on this forum. You give a person encouragement.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with Chodge, well said.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Franoakes said:


> I pushed her head down and it stayed there. Thanks.


 Great, Fran............I am glad that helped - as well as cinching her waist. Poor lady, just had a baby, we are a bit rough on her. 
Hopefully she is sitting more comfortably now. 
I think Mary is the most difficult to do since its kind of wonky the way she is made. 
That's why its best to start with kings and shepherds, they are all made alike except for headdresses, crowns etc. 
Keep up the good work, Franny - you are doing a great job and I love seeing your pictures.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Your calling me Franny reminds me when I was younger. Everyone called me Franny then. A couple friends still do. I have made a King which turned out good. I posted it awhile back. I am just about done with one shepherd but didn't like the way the head cloth turned out. I think it is too short. Robin said she kept on knitting until it was the length she wanted. So I will try that and finish him. Next I will tackle Joseph.
l think I posted my king around page 8.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Franoakes said:


> Your calling me Franny reminds me when I was younger. Everyone called me Franny then. A couple friends still do. I have made a King which turned out good. I posted it awhile back. I am just about done with one shepherd but didn't like the way the head cloth turned out. I think it is too short. Robin said she kept on knitting until it was the length she wanted. So I will try that and finish him. Next I will tackle Joseph.
> l think I posted my king around page 8.


 Sorry, that was a slip, as I have an Aunt Fran.....and I sometimes I call her Franny too. 
Yes, I have seen the picture of your orange king and he is really done well. You are doing a great job! 
I love seeing the pictures and watching you progress.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

You can call me Franny. I like being called that. Some of my nieces still call me Auntie Franny. 
Glad you liked my King. I really do like the colors. The true colors and navy blue and red.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Okey dokey, Franny - it is. 
Yes, I thought your King came out very well. I guess the monitor plays colors with the true colors.
You are doing a fabulous job with your Nativity! 
Pam


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

"Franny"

I just went back to take a look at your King. He is wonderful! I really like the colors too. Keep up the good work. You're doing great!

Hugs, Robin in MA


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

You can call me Franny too. I like it. Also so glad you got me on this forum. I love it. Thanks
Lot more discussion lately which is great.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Is anyone having a problem making the Shepherds Head cloth? I can't remember if I asked before. Mine seems to come out too short. please let me know if you made changes to the pattern. I guess the Kings would be the same. Thanks Would appreciate a response- yes or no or any comments


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Franny...
It all depends on the size needle and yarn you are using. That's what we found when working on the head cloths. Our's seemed to turn out OK from what I can remember. Pam will be able to keep you up to date on that one. Good Luck! Don't give up.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Pam- Any suggestions? How did yours turn out? Should I use a larger needle?


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Did someone make Josephs arms the same color as his body instead of the same color as his gown? I remember someone saying that they wanted him looking nicer than the shepherds as no one ever said Joseph and Mary were poor - they just couldn/t find a room and had to settle for the stable. If you did, please post the picture of Joseph. I bet it turned out great. tanx


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Did someone make Josephs arms the same color as his body instead of the same color as his gown? I remember someone saying that they wanted him looking nicer than the shepherds as no one ever said Joseph and Mary were poor - they just couldn/t find a room and had to settle for the stable. If you did, please post the picture of Joseph. I bet it turned out great. tanx


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

I put Joseph's arms "under" his gown instead of outside the gown like the shepherds are. I like the look better. If you do that you could make the arms the same color as the basic "figure" and not the "gown."


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks. I may try that. So many decisions.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is my Sheep.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Love your wooly sheep Robin, great job. Norma


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Did you say what kind of yarn you used?


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job, by the way.  Did you say what kind of yarn you used?


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is a picture of my Joseph. No eyes- one of these days I have to put eyes on all my figures.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Best one I have see yet...Like your sooooo much.

Norma


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks so much for the kind words.
fran


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great work gals! Love looking at your progress!


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Are you working on the nativity? Let us know how you are doing?


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

I will be working on it once I have this commission done - then look out! Can't wait!


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

okay- We'll be looking for you to post once you get started . It has been fun but I really need to stop for awhile and finish my granddaughters afghan.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Donkey and baby/crib finished. Too many projects on sticks but hanging in there.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Adorable. Great job. I made my baby but yours is so cute with the eyes. I better make the eyes and also make the crib. I made the baby after Mary so I could see how He looked in her arms. But after seeing yours, I will start after I finish my king. I started him in orange but boy that orange is bright. I was gonna make his gown yellow a pattern called for but maybe I will make it white.
I haven't tried any animals either but after seeing your donkey and Robins sheep, I might try them next too and wait on the rest of the figures. I will never finish my granddaughters afghan. Good thing she can't see these posts. lol


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Franny, LOVE your Joseph and the colors. You have don a very neat job on him. Good for you!! Keep on going and don't give up.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet Sue, You have done a wonderful job. Good for you. Keep on going.... You will be pleased.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job Sue, mine has come to a standstill, have some other things pressing. Norma


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

JUST SO LONG AS YOU DON'T GIVE UP, MELODYPOP. I'M SURE YOUR PROJECT LOOKS GREAT SO FAR. ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

SweetSue,

Your donkey and baby are just beautiful! I am going to copy your baby's face. It is so darling. Oh, I hope mine come out that good. Thanks so much for posting the pictures. Can't wait to see one of your sheep.

Robin in MA


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

What?? I'm expected to make sheep too? For goodness sake, didn't they kick them out of the barn to make room for all those astrologers? :lol:
OK, OK, I will see what I can do.
I ordered a book through Abe books yesterday called The Knitted Farmyard by Hannelore Wernhard. It contains a collection of patterns designed to create a whole farm, including family figures, animals, buildings and fields. With drawings by Jan Messent and charming pictures of the farm and its occupants, you are shown how to make ducks, horses, sheep, hens, pigs, the farmer and his wife, a barn, ploughed fields, hayfields and much more. The base of the farm is the size of a small rug and would be ideal for a child's room. Price: US$ 7.17
Should be interesting.


butterweed said:


> SweetSue,
> 
> Your donkey and baby are just beautiful! I am going to copy your baby's face. It is so darling. Oh, I hope mine come out that good. Thanks so much for posting the pictures. Can't wait to see one of your sheep.
> 
> Robin in MA


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Sue- Just love everyones replies. Yeah, guess you gotta make sheep too. Guess they didn't kick them out after all. Robin made a nice one. I haven't attempted one yet. Have to get some kind of yarn first. I am still working on my yellow King. Should be done tomorrow. Good luck with your sheep. Maybe your new book will help.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my yellow King. Again no eyes.  Guess I had better go back and put eyes on all my figures befor I make another figure. Good Idea? I think so.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Franny: Wonderful job on your yellow king. The sewing part looks good and the size. Glad everything turned out well for you. Keep on chugging along. You will be pleased when finished. Good job. Enjoy your weekend. Happy Knitting.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

He is pretty spectacular. Make sure you only use embroidery thread for the eyes or cotton otherwise they may be too thick. Baby certainly only needed embroidery thread.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks. guess I should get some embroidery thread.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks. guess I should get some embroidery thread.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great job! I like the yellow - very cheerful and why not - a Savior is born!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

A tip about Mary.

gertyau wrote this and I thought I would share it with you all.

Dear Robin
Thank you for your email.
I have in front of me my knitted Jean Greenhowe Mary and her face is glancing downwards at her baby. As Mary's neck had to be gathered in gently to shape it, it lends itself to be bent forward slightly. Also you may have used beads for the eyes. I used one strand of black wool doing one downward stitch each side of face. Also make sure that the veil isn't pulling the head backwards as it is stitched at base. I hope this helps you as it's difficult to write it to describe. But it is important that Mary isn't looking straight ahead but down at her baby. I think that wool eyes are softer than beads. I have been looking at the nativity knitting from your group and it is excellent. At the moment I am knitting and sewing dog coats for the local RSPCA shop to donate. Pat


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

You don't need embroidery floss. Just pull a single strand from your black yarn. That will work too. Robin in MA


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

okey dokey. But I was in Michael;s waisting time, and I bought some for 35 cents. i have used one srtrand from the yarn for sewing my shoulder seams but thought maybe the embroidery thread would be better for the eyes for the baby. What do I know anyway? lol


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is my Joseph and Shepherd with a sheep.

Robin in MA


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

My Joseph, Shepherd & Sheep

Robin in MA


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Robin- they both look great and your little sheep is just adorable. You are doing soooo good. Keep up the good work. I will post my green king when I decide what color headdress I want him to have. I don't think I like the light blue. Not sure why they made it that color in the pattern. I still have one more sleeve and the hat to make and then I will decide.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Robin, they look great. Keep up the good work


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful Robin! I like the color - they look homespun, which of course they would be as they were lowly people! Love to see everyone's creation!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

And if the bible is anything to go on, they were seers or astrologers not kings (sigh). And do you know they travelled from the east on camels and it took some time to get there. So they never really came to the stable. It was much later... which is why Herod ordered all boys under 2 be killed.

So we could take the kings out of the scene and leave the shepherds. Makes the nativity a bit easier too. :lol:

Just saying...


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Here goes my two cents Sweet Sue. I thought the 3 Kings came on Jan 6th. Not sure where I remember that from. I do remember as a kid, thats when they were put in the stable in church but then again, it has been a long time since I was a kid. 

I am just about finished with my Green King but I adjusted the colors a little. Should be able to post it later tonight. Have to make the hands and the gift.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Robin, you did an outstanding job on your colors. Like the snow scenery in the background too. Makes it more effective.LOL. Good choice of colors. Keep up the good work. You and everyone are doing a great job.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my Green King


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Not sure how his hat is suposed to sit so it is just pinned on. I made a little change in his colors also. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Shalifa (Jan 9, 2012)

Is the book costly? I would like to see it to decide if I want to join. Yet it sounds like some thing i would like to try.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Franny, LOVE your colors. Good choices on them. You did an exceptional job. Congrats on completing another item. You are doing great!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting pictures Robin and Franoakes. Your kings and sheperds are looking great.

Welcome Shalifa. I bought mine on ebay from a woman in UK. I think I paid $6-8 for the book and it has many more patterns, not just the nativity. I'll check and see if I have some details and information I can send in a private message.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks- I didn't know if I liked the lightl blue for the head scarf so I used the light green which was the same color as the robe. I liked that better. It worked and he stays that way.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, like I mentioned, your choices worked out very well. I will definitely consider them for my next project which will be my second nativity. Keep up the good work, Franny.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

I think this will be my only nativity set. Maybe somewhere down the line I will change my mind but I have a lot of other projects I have to finish first. Good luck to you.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

I know what you mean about finishing other projects. I am surrounded with various types. I just finished a cute little hat for my g. daughter and have a second one to complete for another g.daughter. I'm on a time-line and that's how I schedule my projects.LOL......especially working full time. Keeps me out of trouble that way!! Take care.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Guess Robin and I are the only ones working on our Nativity set right now but I know a few of you have already finished a set. Please let me know how you made your Shepherds Staffs. The pattern has confused me a little- but I get confused easy anyway.  I have my bendable straws and my ball of brown yarn. Help


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Frannie, I used a bendable straw, however, I stuffed it with a pipe cleaner to make it more stable and then I wound brown yarn around it to cover it of course. It turned out great! Good Luck. Can't wait to see your finished items.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Did you follow the pattern or just wind the brown yarn around and what did you do with the ends? Glue them maybe? Thanks for the idea of the pipe cleaner.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

No, actually I used a darning needle and poked it through the straw a couple of times, both top and bottom of staff and finished by putting the needle up the straw about half inch and the same with the top. Hope you can envision this description!! LOL


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks. i will try that. You all are so helpful.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

that's what we are here for to help out when we have gone through this ourselves. Enjoy your day.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

that's what we are here for to help out when we have gone through this ourselves. Enjoy your day.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

My Green King with sideburns & hair!

Robin in MA


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

My Mary, Joseph & Baby Jesus. Thank you Pam for telling me how to make the straw. 

Whoops! I need to give Mary a smile and some blush.

Robin in MA


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

My Shepherds


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice job Robin. His sideburns give him manliness. thanks for sharing.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

I like your color scheme, Robin. Nice to see the finished product. Good for you.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I love what you did with your king Robin. I will try to get back to mine. I was wondering where everybody was with their Nativity.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice smile on baby Jesus.
Started a sheep using some Moda Vera yo yo yarn.
Not very successful so in the too hard pile for the moment.
Half way through my second Ashton shawl and no doubt some of you saw my mermaids.
So still knitting away, just not back to the nativity yet.
Sue


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful colors and great job. Dig the sideburns.


----------



## Shalifa (Jan 9, 2012)

how darling! I have not started yet =-( I still need to finish the blanket/sweater for our Great Dane. I have 2 other excuses but who wants to hear them. The boys are back in school this week. Yeah! 19 year old in college, 16 year old in the government school after being home for 17 days, ripping the house apart a couple of them. So just school work with the youngest, now that the Iditarod, dog sled race, is done for this year. I will try to get caught up.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

Robin, your nativity figures are turning out great! Thanks for sharing the pictures. I like the smile on your baby Jesus.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

How did you "oldies" make the nose on your figures? Help? I think I like them better without.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

What pattern did you use for the camel ? I went back to the other forum andseemed like you were all having kind of a hard time with the legs. I am ready to start mine and would like to know what pattern you women used and any advice you could give me? Thanks in advance.

Franny


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

What pattern did you use for the camel? really would like to know what you and Pam used? Franny

a Picture would be great if you still have one.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Does anyone have the pattern for the camel from the Allen Dart's Noah Ark? Cmon people, I need some help here. I really do. I really love the Camel that I think Pam posted that as sitting down????? HELP!! I want to finish this nativity and only have the animals left. I am working on the sheep right now.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks for all the help with the camel patterns.
Just want to say that I am having more trouble and spending more time making these animals than I did making the figures. What the heck?  I thought they were goin to be easier. Boy was I wrong. Must just be me. Will finally post a picture of on of my sheep once I sew the pieces together. My donkey seems to be tooooo long so I guess maybe I should remake him. And I still have to do the camel.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is a picture of my little family.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry I should have fixed it before I sent it so that it was straight up. Hope you can still see it okay. Can I fix it once I send it? I am kind of knew at sending these pictures.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Franoakes said:


> Here is a picture of my little family.


Fran, they turned out beautifully ! Job well done.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

THANKS. I still haven't made my Camel or Angel. I really have to get busy. I put the rest of the figures in a plastic container so they won't get all dusty.

Is anyone else still working on the Nativity set besides myself and Robin? Probably the rest of you are already finished.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I have not heard of any other updates of any one else working on it recently. I know Robin is still- of course. I told Robin I need to get on the stick again. 
Last year when I did my first one it was for my granddaughter Abby when she was born (who is a year old today). 
I have a new grandbaby Jessie Bailey - due 19 June --- I don't know if I have time to get one done for her, but, I keep telling myself to get it started! Am just getting over a pretty bad cold and have not felt like picking anything up. 
Good for you, Franny....you are doing a great job.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Fran I think you did a wonderful job. Mine came to a stand still while I am making other things, but I still do want to do these. If mine comes out as nice as yours, I will be happy.

Norma


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks. I kind of came to a standstill also. Still have to make the camel and then I remembered the angel. 
Plus I think I needmore sheep- I only have one.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

Mine are at a standstill while I'm knitting an Alexandra shawl. I have the main people and a couple of animals so I just need the wise men and shepherds. I'll pick them up again closer to Fall I suppose. I enjoy looking at all of your pictures posted here.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

I was at a standstill for awhile too but decided that I needed to finish the Camel and put it away for my daughter . I have been busy too. I finished an afghan for a granddaughter which I had put aside and am making a shawl among other things. Great hearing from you.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

This last Wallaby has put me out of commission for a while, but I fully intend to continue as soon as I get this DONE! When you get to #4 it isn't fun anymore.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you mean you are on the 4th Nativity set? I am not sure I will do another one- not this year anyway. Maybe next year. In fact I might try the Alarn Dart one next time of the one a friend, Penny sent me as they seem a little easier - I might try one figure first just to see if they really are.  I have a new great grandbaby coming in October and I need to start making baby things now. I have been looking for newborn baby layette sweater and blanket sets on line as I want to make either pink or blue when I find out if she is having a boy or girl. Robin and Pam sent me a few. Any other suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

NO, I meant the 4th Wallaby since October!


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Now you have confused me. what is a Wallaby? I am kind of thick some time.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

A Wallaby is a sweater. It's called the "Wonderful Wallaby". It's a hoodie and the sizes go from 2 years to size XX large. I made them for grandchildren, but even a labor of love gets tiresome after so many in a row!
Google "Cottage Creations" or Wonderful Wallaby and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay, I will google it. Thanks for the info. I can use the pattern in a year or so.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

found it on line. Now I know what you are talking about. Will have to make it once the baby gets a little bigger.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my cow for my nativity set. I am a little disappointed with the way she turned out but i is my fault and she is staying the way she is.l  Next is the camel (one of these days) and maybe the angel.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I think your cow looks great not need to change it.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

He is sooooooooooo cute N


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

He -- must be a "SHE" - if she is a cow..... 
I love it and think its adorable......you are ahead of us all, Franny. Nice job.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Having had 5 son's I guess I just think BOY


ritchsgirl said:


> He -- must be a "SHE" - if she is a cow.....
> I love it and think its adorable......you are ahead of us all, Franny. Nice job.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> Having had 5 son's I guess I just think BOY
> 
> 
> ritchsgirl said:
> ...


Ha, now see boys are a rare - ity for me! I have 3 daughters, 5 granddaughters and 1 grandson.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks. Her face didn't look quite right to me. But she stays the way she is.


----------



## MajorJane (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi - I'm woking on at least 6 different projects not counting my Nativity -- - I have 3 sheep, a donkey, 2 shepherds, Baby Jesus and manger, a green King, a burgundy King, Mary and Joseph finished and ready to stuff - having a problem figuring out what I want to use for the bottoms ???? I wasn't happy with the way Mary looked - she doesn't look like she is sitting and if she is - I need to make a little stool or something - so tonight she gets frogged and I have to re-think her lower half!!!So I guess I only have to finish the last King and a camel and maybe a cow and an angel! (and fix poor Mary!!!) and then get my DH to make a creche for me. - It's only May - Lots of time yet!!!! ( as long as I don't keep adding new projects!!!!)

Blessings to all.
Jane


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Jane, try perhaps not so much stuffing in your Mary around the waist area and then push her head down and scrunch her a little bit. I gave her a belt too. She really will look like she is sitting down then and even have a lap. 
I have been using peanut jar lids and mayo lids of plastic for the bases. They work great. 
However, as I have at least 3 more sets to do and not enough lids, I have bought these. The cardboard that the pattern calls for just does not hold up over time.

for 3 inch size for Mary 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160505789579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

for all the other characters 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160597931361?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

pam that is great advise. I used canning jar lids which worked okay but these wooden discs look like they would have been a lot bette.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

My Mary didn't look like she was sitting down either, but I followed Pams direction to make a belt that seemed to help. 

Glad to get some feedback here from other people who are still woring on their Nativity.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I got plenty of wooden bases at JoAnn's. They are regularly sold there and they come in a package of 3. They are the size that she says to make the cardboard. They work beautifully. Maybe I will use a jar lid for Mary.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job, Franny. Love the colors and for your first try it is wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Good job on the "she cow" Franny. Like Pam said, you are ahead of us. We didn't even do a cow when our group knitted this nativity scene.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks. Pam or Robin sent me the pattern for the cow so thought I would try it. Didn't turn out too bad.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow!You ladies are sure getting ahead of me. I am on the road and didn't bring enough yarn with me or I would be doing them too.
Oh well. I do drop in to all the Thrift shops and yesterday went to Spotlight and Lincraft in Lismore. Didn't buy anything though. :-(
Only have my daughter's blanket/afghan with me now as I finished the baby blanket and an elephant. The miserable bit of yarn left may not make much. 
Will check in from time to time. Don't get home until August.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

keep knitting sue. You will catch up when you get home.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my Nativity Set- except for the Camel. I haven't even started him. Not sure which one I want to do so decided to wait awhile as I kind of got burned out. Decided to finish some of my other projects first.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Franoakes said:


> Here is my Nativity Set- except for the Camel. I haven't even started him. Not sure which one I want to do so decided to wait awhile as I kind of got burned out. Decided to finish some of my other projects first.


Your nativity looks great. Good job.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks it took me awhile. Don't think I will make another one. I didn't mind the knitting. I didn't enjoy the sewing and stuffing. But thats because I am not a patient person.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Franoakes said:


> Thanks it took me awhile. Don't think I will make another one. I didn't mind the knitting. I didn't enjoy the sewing and stuffing. But thats because I am not a patient person.


I had planned on knitting the nativity but so far haven't started. However I did knit the Santa Claus in Jean Greenhow pattern book and I have finished all the pieces and I now need to stuff it and sew it together. It has been sitting like this for several weeks. I have not decide whether I will do Mrs. Claus or the Nativity.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck with both. Every one loved making the Nativity and you will get a lot of advice which really helped me. I just got a litte burned out on it. I now have a new Grandbaby due in Oct and would rather knit for her/him.  Not sure ifI already said that. If so , I apologize for repeating myself. But I am not sorry made it. My Daughter loves it and I will be giving it t her and my granddaughter wants one. I am sure I will be making her one also- but using an easier pattern I have.
It looks kind of bare just sitting there on top of my dresser but it will be "dressed up" at Christmas time.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Frannie, you did a wonderful job. Love the colors you chose and the size is perfect. Great job, Frannie. Glad you accomplished the challenge. Thanks for sharing. Top of the class marks to you!!


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85397-1.html#1588760

Check this out! I'm going to make this little sleeping bag for my baby Jesus.


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh. Thats beautiful. 

Franny


----------

